# W/H gas/elect. Exp Tanks psi question.



## ToecutterPA (Oct 13, 2012)

Installed a elect. W/H the other day with exp tank, then the plmbr I was helping says he has to get the static psi of the city h20, so he can pump up the exp tank. To the same psi amount as the incoming city psi!? I've never heard of this after installing 200+ exp tanks. Is this something new? In the world of leaking t&p valves?
Thanks for any input on this, fellow pipe stretchers!
Toe.
Ps. I always thought the factory psi behind the bladder in the tank was not to be f*^ked with. Then he says he does the same thing with well tanks too.
Hmm.....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

You should read the "Welcome to the Plumbing Zone" message in your inbox.

Then maybe you will get some answers.


----------



## smitty123 (Dec 25, 2010)

ToecutterPA said:


> Installed a elect. W/H the other day with exp tank, then the plmbr I was helping says he has to get the static psi of the city h20, so he can pump up the exp tank. To the same psi amount as the incoming city psi!? I've never heard of this after installing 200+ exp tanks. Is this something new? In the world of leaking t&p valves?
> Thanks for any input on this, fellow pipe stretchers!
> Toe.
> Ps. I always thought the factory psi behind the bladder in the tank was not to be f*^ked with. Then he says he does the same thing with well tanks too.
> Hmm.....


Amtrol well EXP tanks= set 2psi lower than cut in pressure set on switch

Watts domestic potable WH exp tanks, set bladder PSI to match house PSI.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Jeez, your gonna be busy, fixing the 200+ that you did wrong. 

Cant any body read an instruction sheet?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Jeez, your gonna be busy, fixing the 200+ that you did wrong.
> 
> Cant any body read an instruction sheet?


I guess I shouldn't be surprised he didn't read the welcome PM.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

*PRE-INSTALLATION​*1 Ensure expansion tank is sized properly for application (see Figure 1).
2. Remove plastic cap from air valve.
3. With tank empty of water, adjust air precharge to match cold water
supply pressure.​4. Replace and tighten plastic cap on air valve.

Litterally ONE page of installation instructions.

You know that piece of paper that comes in the box with the tank? It's not there to make paper airplanes.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

ToecutterPA said:


> Installed a elect. W/H the other day with exp tank, then the plmbr I was helping says he has to get the static psi of the city h20, so he can pump up the exp tank. To the same psi amount as the incoming city psi!? I've never heard of this after installing 200+ exp tanks. Is this something new? In the world of leaking t&p valves?
> Thanks for any input on this, fellow pipe stretchers!
> Toe.
> Ps. I always thought the factory psi behind the bladder in the tank was not to be f*^ked with. Then he says he does the same thing with well tanks too.
> Hmm.....


 If he can't read the 200 installation instruction sheet.. ya think he gonna post 200 times before doing the intro on the Zone???


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I was gonna post a little help up but then I relized The OP has no intro

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*just wondering ...*



Mississippiplum said:


> I was gonna post a little help up but then I relized The OP has no intro
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


On thermal tanks is there a maximum they can be pumped too {with in reason of course} Lets suppose static pressure reads 135 psi. Would you pump a ST-12 to 135 or would put in a PRV and set it to 60 psi? Suppose the customer won't allow a PRV because they like the high pressure. Would you hold a ST-12 in your lap and pump it to 135? If your answer is yes? Where did you buy your cast iron JOCK so if something goes wrong you don't blow off the kahunas?


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Water Pressure varies at houses and time of day


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> On thermal tanks is there a maximum they can be pumped too {with in reason of course} Lets suppose static pressure reads 135 psi. Would you pump a ST-12 to 135 or would put in a PRV and set it to 60 psi? Suppose the customer won't allow a PRV because they like the high pressure. Would you hold a ST-12 in your lap and pump it to 135? If your answer is yes? Where did you buy your cast iron JOCK so if something goes wrong you don't blow off the kahunas?


Why not?? Max allow pressure is 150 psi


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> On thermal tanks is there a maximum they can be pumped too {with in reason of course} Lets suppose static pressure reads 135 psi. Would you pump a ST-12 to 135 or would put in a PRV and set it to 60 psi? Suppose the customer won't allow a PRV because they like the high pressure. Would you hold a ST-12 in your lap and pump it to 135? If your answer is yes? Where did you buy your cast iron JOCK so if something goes wrong you don't blow off the kahunas?


I would never try to pressurize a residential x-tank to more than 100 psi, i wouldn't do the job if I couldn't install a prv.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## ToecutterPA (Oct 13, 2012)

Ok, ok 

Relax..... I never got 200 call backs. I'm glad to see this is like any other forum . Where plmbrs/ 
People can't wait to burry you. This wasn't a rule back in 1999/2000 just started service again and seen the rules have changed. You jokers remind 
Me of the bad w/h dip- tubes!
Thx for the replies!


----------



## ToecutterPA (Oct 13, 2012)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> On thermal tanks is there a maximum they can be pumped too {with in reason of course} Lets suppose static pressure reads 135 psi. Would you pump a ST-12 to 135 or would put in a PRV and set it to 60 psi? Suppose the customer won't allow a PRV because they like the high pressure. Would you hold a ST-12 in your lap and pump it to 135? If your answer is yes? Where did you buy your cast iron JOCK so if something goes wrong you don't blow off the kahunas?


135!?
Too high, PRV that sucker then pump up the exp tank.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

ToecutterPA said:


> Ok, ok
> 
> Relax..... I never got 200 call backs. I'm glad to see this is like any other forum . Where plmbrs/
> People can't wait to burry you. This wasn't a rule back in 1999/2000 just started service again and seen the rules have changed. You jokers remind
> ...


Blink???


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

ToecutterPA said:


> Ok, ok
> 
> Relax..... I never got 200 call backs. I'm glad to see this is like any other forum . Where plmbrs/
> People can't wait to burry you. This wasn't a rule back in 1999/2000 just started service again and seen the rules have changed. You jokers remind
> ...


Can't wait to bury you? You stated that you're a plumber and admited to over 200 incorrect installations.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

I'd say you buried yourself.


----------



## ToecutterPA (Oct 13, 2012)

awwgh said:


> i'd say you buried yourself.


stfu^


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

ToecutterPA said:


> stfu^


 Stick around for more beatings...


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Stick around for more beatings...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ToecutterPA (Oct 13, 2012)

No ****!

I already have a dad If I had no heart I'd erase this app on my iPhone.
Then go cry in a dark corner....

Thanks to all that gave me a real answer and not belittle me cause hiding behind the keypad you can be big as a house. I'm into helping not making people feel like they're ?'s aren't up to some peeps specs....


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Ibtl


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

ToecutterPA said:


> No ****!
> 
> I already have a dad If I had no heart I'd erase this app on my iPhone.
> Then go cry in a dark corner....
> ...


 Stick around for a while! There are a couple of cool members here, not many though 5 or 6 tops!:laughing:


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I don't think anyone here would be suprised at how many X pansion tanks have been installed without being pressurized to the proper psi.There are a lot of plumbers out there that don't have this information.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

justme said:


> I don't think anyone here would be suprised at how many X pansion tanks have been installed without being pressurized to the proper psi.There are a lot of plumbers out there that don't have this information.


 I pressuzied my tank installation...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

ToecutterPA said:


> No ****!
> 
> I already have a dad If I had no heart I'd erase this app on my iPhone.
> Then go cry in a dark corner....
> ...


 After u get done crying and out of the corner.. about an proper intro??


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh brother....


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

ToecutterPA said:


> stfu^


That should win you some friends. :no:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> That should win you some friends. :no:


 I dont know if he has a ticket or not! thats not my job. If he is getting a nice welcome like I did as a plumber that is the site moderators problem! Why dont we have an intro like hvac-talk! You need to post 15 responses in trade related questions to start .Then apply with creditials, years in the trade, areas of knowledge etc. I think that would limit really bad responses to new members.It is not fair to do this to new members since they are applicants. The reason I really dismiss this site as not legitimate and dont care a rude welcome!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

ToecutterPA said:


> stfu^


Sir, You need to get your post count up and go to our poli section before you bring that attitude. 



pilot light said:


> Stick around for a while! There are a couple of cool members here, not many though 5 or 6 tops!:laughing:



[email protected]@ Kisser:laughing:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

okay 3 or 4 !:laughing:


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Cannot read introduction directions for the site and cannot read thermal expansion tank directions. 

Reading is fundamental.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

The tanks are shipped at around 35 PSI or so to meet some DOT regulations. The Armitrol/grundfos rep mentions it every time.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

JK949 said:


> The tanks are shipped at around 35 PSI or so to meet some DOT regulations. The Armitrol/grundfos rep mentions it every time.


Good Info to know  :thumbsup:


----------



## ToecutterPA (Oct 13, 2012)

Don't know where to my a bio page didn't see that option at sign in. The exp tank question stems from being a service plumber here in central pa. Installing them back in 1999/2003 and hearing bout pumping them up to house static psi. Got back in the trade again sitting outside this cust house wAitng for him and replying to this thread I whiz I never made.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

On behalf of our worldwide community of Plumbing Professionals,

Welcome to the Plumbing Zone, a forum exclusively for Plumbing Professionals. This is a site for those already in the plumbing trade. You are welcome to view the site and use the information available to you. Please refrain from posting until you have established that you are active in the trade. 

If you are not active in the plumbing trade and have do-it-yourself type questions, please visit our sister site www.diychatroom.com. Many of our plumbers are also members there and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/


A long standing tradition on the Plumbing Zone is for new members to first introduce themselves before jumping into other threads. Since this site is for Plumbing Professionals only, we appreciate getting to know who we are sharing trade specific information with.

Please review this post: * WHY POST AN INTRO* regarding introductions and then go to the introduction section to post yours. 

Here is the link: *INTRODUCTION SECTION*

Advertisers:
If your intent is to use the Plumbing Zone for free advertising, be aware this is against the *TERMS OF SERVICE* of your membership. This includes the Plumbers Swap and Help Wanted sections. Please review the *FAQ* section before posting.

To all Plumbing Professionals, we look forward to your valuable input on the greatest of all construction trade forums, the Plumbing Zone!


----------

